# problème disque dur? pb G4



## duk (16 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

je possède un pb alu G4 sous tiger depuis 6 ans environ.
depuis peu, la capacité de dd varie sans raison apparente.
de 3go de libre, ça passe progressivement à 0 octet de libre.

j'imagine que le dur est en train de rendre l'âme.

les techtools et onyx consécutifs ne changent rien.

quelqu'un a-t-il déjà un problème similaire ?

merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## didgar (16 Juin 2011)

Salut !

Quelle est la capacité du disque dur ?
Je me souviens avoir lu je ne sais où qu'il faut toujours conserver au moins 10% ( ou 20% je ne sais plus ) d'espace disque libre ne serait-ce que pour la gestion du swap sous OSX ! Les pointures confirmeront ... ou pas 

Bref ... fais du ménage sur ton disque ou change le pour un de capacité bien supérieure !

A+

Didier


----------



## oflorent (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

SWAP = mémoire tampon (ex virtuelle de 9) de OSX en quelque sorte, mais sa taille reste relativement faible (300 Mo je crois).

En résumé, ton disque est plein : soit tu fais du ménage, soit tu changes de disque, avant que ce dernier te lâche ou explose ...

Bien à toi.


----------

